# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  GATE HOUSE Redux!

## amyb

I know we discussed DeMille's newest book-Out October 28th. I am so loving it that I had to let you know even though I have  read less than two hundred pages. It helps that I loved GOLD COAST, the prequel,  written 10 years ago. DeMille has once again nailed the locale-the people and places here on the North Shore of Long Island where I live, since 1969-still a relative newcomer- in the oft mentioned little city of Glen Cove.  Put it on your holiday wish lists as a spirited romp continues. I don't think you'll be sorry.

----------


## andynap

I love all his books but someone put me onto Daniel Silva and I am just finishing his first book-the Unlikely Spy- a fabulous story-teller. I'll have to put DeMille on the back burner for a while- I only have 10 of Silva's books to go. LOL

----------


## amyb

I like him too. I read Silva and Vince Flynn and Baldacci, John Sandford, Ed McBain,  to name a few,  in the order that the books were written to keep the story line going. Ah, so many books-so little time!

----------


## Dennis

I bought Gate House and The Brass Verdict (Connelly) at the same time but my wife "claimed" Gate House first. I just finished The Brass Verdict yesterday and will start Gate House soon. However, my wife told me I may not like it...she wasn't thrilled with it.

----------


## amyb

Did she read and like the first book-THE GOLD COAST?

----------


## Dennis

Yep.

----------


## amyb

That's OK-different strokes for different folks.  There are so many good books out there. DeMille just gets under my skin. I have enjoyed all his books. In person he is as sharp and glib and quick as his written dialog shows. I met him at a book signing for WILD FIRE-charmed and wowed the crowd-which wound around all over the store! (B&amp;N).

----------


## Toni

I have to say that I was a little annoyed at first at how much time he spent reviewing what had gone on before... Of course, it was my own darn fault for re-reading The Gold Coast right before reading The Gatehouse....:-)
  I do understand that he needed to attempt to make this a book that would stand alone, although I think it would be a pity for someone to have read it without reading The Gold Coast first. 

There was a turning point at which the action finally picked up and in the end, I loved the book, though not quite as much as the original.  I was really glad for the opportunity to see what happened to the characters and I'm happy to report that John Sutter still makes me laugh out loud.

----------


## Dennis

Really enjoyed Wildfire

----------


## rivertrash

Andy, I have read most of Silva's books and am now about 150 pages into his most recent, Moscow Rules.  I'm really enjoying it.  The only time I get to read is when I go to bed at night and, no matter how good the book, I can only last about a half hour.  I also have enjoyed DeMille and look forward to getting Gate House.  I loved Gold Coast.  Right now the lineup is Supreme Courtship by Christopher Buckley and The Art of Racing in the Rain (at LindaP's recommendation.  Maybe I'll schedule Gate House for reading at La Baleine.

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:" The only time I get to read is when I go to bed at night "

Dick- The only time I get to read is a 5 AM when I get up and have my coffee and breakfast. If the book is really good I read on the weekends. Silva is a good find for me. Great story-teller and story- good character builder- excellent descriptions without being too florid and no wasted words.

----------


## amyb

And I recommend reading in the hammock-what a spot!!

----------


## rivertrash

> And I recommend reading in the hammock-what a spot!!



I wouldn't last five minutes!

----------


## Dennis

OK...I'm halfway through this book and I'm really enjoying it. I forgot how much I like John Sutter.

----------

